# Bilbao to "Malaga'ish / Mar Menor / Murcia



## motorhomeviews (Jan 9, 2008)

Bilbao to "Malaga'ish / Mar Menor / Murcia

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi

We are off to Spain March 11 2009.

Will travel down through Spain taking our time and starting to put a few plans in place. Seemed like a good idea to start this on new years eve, with a few glasses to see in the new year.
Looking for ideas for stops on the way down, think we,ll probably take a few weeks at the Mar Menor region, think it's Murcia. Return via France to pick up the ferry at Calais.
Know aires are few and far between if you can find them , so we have ordered the campingcard subscription from Vicarious books.
We have *Gaslow refillable LPG *, is it readily available in Spain? Also do we need a Spanish adapter, we have one for France.

So any advice welcomed re sites, LPG, roads , point of interest for TomTom satnav etc

Best Regards for 2009

pat and trev eden


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

we have done that route for 3 yrs now we had house down in san haveir urban oasis area so we still go to see freinds out there we sail dover/calais spend the night at calais aire then drive 2 days to san javier for main holiday thenn set of back up through the middle os spain to honfleur in normandy to stay at there aire then home 3 weeks away in total there is poss 3 motorhomes going down in convoy this tr set of 15th aug arrive at the sailing school on the mar manor at 18th aug for just over 2 weeks then off home my girls love the free air display every morning/afternoon they land and take off just were we settle for the holiday


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you only need one stop then Camping International at Arunjeuz is in the best place. It's also worth staying for a couple of nights as you can walk into the town. Sometimes called the Spanish Versaille due to the palaces.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Piccy of Spanish filler attached.
Filling stations are few and far between in Spain (there is one in Alicante).
We carry one refillable and one exchangeable so we sway the exchangeable for a Spanish when here (we are in Cabopina just now). 
If you have a bulkhead regulator you will need a valve for their bottles otherwise a cylinder-top regulator - both easy to get from Leroy Merlin etc. for about 6 euros.
Bear in mind that the spanish use Imperial sizes for plumbing, really! So if you need a metric fitting for your bulkhead regulator, get it before you leave.
Empty 11Kg bottles can be bought second-hand off car boot markets etc for about 10 euros.
If you are happy with large commercial sites, Camping Cabopina is good for the Malaga/Marbella area and La Manga Campsite is very efficient for the Mar Menor but stop outside and walk round before you check in. They will just give you any old pitch unless you ask and they vary a lot. Large permanent Brit getto to quiet pitches along the edges.
Good luck.
Patrick


----------



## motorhomeviews (Jan 9, 2008)

*Thanks everyone*

Tufty, Mikeco, Patrick

Great information, thanks for sharing. Just about there now as far as preparation goes. We have recieved ALL the Spanish Aires book from Vicarious. Bought a few camping cheques (21) booked La Manga for two weeks in April. Special deal 11 cheques @£11.95 for 14 nights. Camping cheques have just gone up by £1.45 each, so just bought these in time.

Will check and try the other sites suggested, Also stayed at Honfleur last year, Great Aire and the Town is one of the nicest places we have ever been. Will definately stay there again on our return through France to Calais.

best regards
trev and pat


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Thanks everyone*



motorhomeviews said:


> Also stayed at Honfleur last year, Great Aire and the Town is one of the nicest places we have ever been


Honfleur undoubtedly has a special ambience. We also really like the site at La Manga, Murcia, and intend to over-winter there after I retire (18 pay-days to go after tomorrow, woo hoo  ).

Dougie.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

our aires of spain book arrived this week not opened it yet but i will this weekend 

last year was a good year for us when we went out there 

1 we met up with my mum/dad on calais aire didnt even know they were out there till they txt me when we went past on the boat asking me if i could see them 

2 we had 2 and a half weeks lovelly holiday in los alcararas in the van

3 honfluer aire we met up with some english folk who we met the year before at the same time of year 
and an added bonus the state cirus was on the grass at the side of the aire so kids clould see all the animals


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tuftey said:


> we had 2 and a half weeks lovelly holiday in los alcararas in the van


Los Alcazares, along from La Manga? Love it - this was how busy the beach was in March 2007.  Those are our footprints, & that's my better half doing what needs to be done on the beach...

Dougie.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

how cool is that its a little busyer when we go in august but hey its the same place is that near the sailing school or further down to the town


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tuftey said:


> how cool is that its a little busyer when we go in august but hey its the same place is that near the sailing school or further down to the town


See added pic above.

Dougie.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

looks like you were near the life guard station and playground near the 2 bars on the little square on the front thats a little further up from were we go we park near the new hotel they built facing the square were mercadona is and the irish bar


----------



## motorhomeviews (Jan 9, 2008)

*la manger'ish region*

Wow, folks.
Don't know if we can take the crowds.
Was it warm in March?

trev


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: la manger'ish region*



motorhomeviews said:


> Was it warm in March?


T-shirts and shorts for 90% of the time - just a lovely warmth, and the sun warming your back.

Geez - you got me going now. 

Dougie.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just a word of caution chaps and chappesses. Because it is a lot colder this year than last on many of the Costas, Propane bottles are few and far between at car boot sales. Butane is ok, but remember they cut out at about +5/6c. Even last year, it was quite cold at night and the Butane didn't cut in.

Ian


----------



## motorhomeviews (Jan 9, 2008)

*gas*

Guess the best thing may be to use the Butane during the daytime save the gaslow for any cold mornings.

Dougie , only 17 to go now.

trev


----------

